# are these helpfull "remedies" ive heard of online



## sallysami (Jun 5, 2011)

im 17 and im just trying to get over this i hate being told theres no cure for IBS and my senior year of high school will be spent at online school. even my mom doesnt understand that i cant go places unless theres a bathroom in sight. enough of my story i just wanted to know if any of these thing have helped anyone else because ive tried all of them and they havent helped at all for me.drinking water with apple cider vinegar drinking water and turmerictaking st. johns wartgoing on a very bland dietexercising (this makes me more bloated)drinking ginger teataking align taking beano or any other enzyme complexi would love to hear what helps you out


----------



## Emii (Sep 30, 2010)

I went recently to a place called herbal inn, a Chinese store and they gave me a free Tongue and pulse consultation. Then I told them a bit about my individual problems with Ibs and they gave me some tablets which are meant to help digestion of proteins and food enzymes taken 20 min after meal 1 in morning, 1 in evening and other benefits and herbal granules to help reduce abdominal pain, bloating and constipation. In addition papaya tea was recommended so I bought some and if you look it up it really has some great health benefits. Oh and by the way it seems mine is Ibs-a. More diarrhoea predominant but very frequent constipation elements. I heard peppermint tea is good for calming down the intestinal tract and soothing abdominal pain and cramps though I take peppermint capsules as well, they make me burp peppermint but they seem to help in some shape or form for me. It is known to help indigestion and heartburn as well as make flatulence less common and more subtle. Hope this helps because I have never tried the stuff you mentioned above or Been told about them except from Ginger . Xx


----------

